# Yeast may be tougher than we think



## mwd (10/11/13)

I just made a Trican recipe (see battle of the toucans) with belle saison yeast or so I thought.
I did a twenty minute Pioneer hop boil in 2l and 200g BE2 with two packets of Coopers yeast as yeast nutrient. All good. Did a quick clean up of the fermenter and collected the yeast cake from the Coopers Saison kit just bottled. I cleaned out the krausen scum around the top of the fermenter took the tap out and gave a swish round with sanitiser drained and put in the Stout Trican etc. Due to using quite a lot of boiling water to scour the cans ended up with a wort temp of 34C. Stuck the fermenter into the wine fridge (bloody slow) and left overnight. This morning took an OG 1.072 and gave the wort a good beating with the spoon to aerate it. This afternoon checked the temperature and there is foam upto the lid and the airlock going like the clappers.

Wild yeast or did some of the yeast used for nutrient survive the 20min boil and kicked off.?

I have chucked in the Belle Saison slurry at 26C hopefully it will become the predominant yeast in this brew.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/13)

Dont you be spreading that black majic here.


----------



## bum (10/11/13)

Am I reading you wrong or did you not actually wash the fermenter? If not then why wouldn't the yeast come from that rather than the boil?

Please disregard if I'm taking a loose turn of phrase too literally.


----------



## NewtownClown (10/11/13)

That's how I read it, too...

Krausen ring cleaned (wiped?), tap removed (not cleaned?), then sanitiser "swished" (instead of sloshed?)

You cannot sanitise (very well) a vessel that has not been cleaned.

If you get obvious inoculation of fresh wort in less than 72 hours, examine your cleaning and sanitising regime.


----------



## mwd (10/11/13)

No visible yeast in the fermenter jet sprayed out and krausen scum wiped off with chuck cloth then a couple of litres of sanitiser sloshed round. Lots of boiling water put in while making up the kit so should have killed any yeast hiding in there.

I might end up with an incredible beer and not know how I did it. Hopefully the Saison yeast takes over otherwise if it is crap can blame the rampant strain of who knows what. Well Coopers do recommend a wide temperature range for their yeasts.


----------



## NewtownClown (10/11/13)

visual inspection = not reliable

The yeast you boiled for nutrient would be dead, no doubt. 

Lots of boiling water put in while making up the kit so should have killed any yeast hiding in there.
No. Unless you filled the fermenter to the brim with boiling water and held at that temp long enough for pasteurisation. 

Such a strong ferment in a short time would not be achieved if it was residual yeast from your previous brew.

A sanitation test involves preparing wort and leaving it aside. If fermentation happens within 72 hours, cleaning and sanitising needs to be looked at


----------



## hoppy2B (10/11/13)

Am I interpreting this correctly? You did a partial boil as is so often the case, based on kit instructions?

Your water source might be your main source of infection, as well as the ferment vessel as mentioned in previous responses.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/11/13)

I would have just pitched at 34deg.


----------



## mwd (10/11/13)

Thanks for the input I suspect insufficient cleaning of the fermenter is the culprit. Pity all ferments don't take off like this one.
The wine fridge is great at holding 18C here in the tropics but takes forever to bring down temperatures it is virtually no chill in a fermenter. I will just have to wait and see how it turns out but it looks like a good strong ferment got overflow through the airlock but high OG expected result.
This fermenter has done three brews back to back so maybe time to give it the napisan treatment after this one.

PS the boiling water is for cleaning out the cans plus the BE2 hops boil.
Good job Belle Saison is happy at the higher temperatures


----------



## pcmfisher (11/11/13)

Always said cleaning was over rated.


----------



## mxd (11/11/13)

pcmfisher said:


> Always said cleaning was over rated.


exactly I call that my house flavour


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/13)

Kittens are good for about a week


----------

